# New kitten in the house, things getting out of hand!



## Brendon123 (May 10, 2011)

So recently I picked up a new black kitten from a friend of mine. Apparently there was a litter that was abandoned by the mother underneath a nearby house. I brought Shadow home, expecting some friendly bonding between the two. Boy, I was _wrong_.

As Shadow fell asleep on the couch, I let Thistle out of the bathroom, hoping she'd get the idea that there was nothing to be afraid of. She sniffed Shadow, nuzzled her, and started to act in the wierdest way I've ever seen a cat act. 

She curled up around Shadow, and began grooming her. Meanwhile, Shadow began trying to nurse on Thistle. Thinking things were turning out better than I thought, I left em alone for awhile. 

Now, a few hours later, things are taking a turn for the worst. It's only out of sheer fright and confusion that I post this, so bear with me here. Thistle is turning into a very over-protective mother. If Shadow attempts to leave the cat bed to wander off, Thistle bounds after her, wrestles her into her mouth, grabs Shadow by the scruff of her neck and drags her back. 

I'm aware that this may be considered normal, but Thistle is starting to act like Shadow is more prey than offspring. She started to get very violent with Shadow, forcing her to the floor and still bringing her back to the cat bed. Hearing Shadow's mews of (pain?), I ran over, grabbed Thistle and tossed her in the bathroom.

So my question is, is this normal? I fear I'm terrorizing the poor thing by allowing the two to even come near eachother. Do cats usually adopt new kittens like this? Should I be concerned about how Thistle handles her? They seemed best of friends after a while, licking and grooming, sleeping on eachother, but now Thistle is just getting so crazy over this new kitten. I'd imagine that the way Thistle treats Shadow, you could probably compare it to a human mother abusing her child.

Thoughts? Ideas? Is this ever going to stop?

Edit: Thistle hasn't been spayed. Hoping to get her the operation when I can get out of town. Dunno if this affects things.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is your first cat and the kitten? Not being spayed could have something to do with it (I am sure you know there are other very good reasons for getting her spayed - including the 'calling' when she is in heat that will drive you nuts!), but this can also be 'normal' behaviour of an older cat mothering a younger one or teaching it manners.


----------



## Brendon123 (May 10, 2011)

The kitten is fairly small, doesn't look very old at all. She's small enough to stand on the palm of your hand, but old enough to eat regular cat food. Thistle is about a year old. And yeah, the calling and writhing on the floor is really annoying, although I can usually calm her down by calling her name. She usually hops on my bed and falls asleep at night. This whole thing wouldn't bother me, but Thistle is just so.. rough with her. I'm afraid of her getting injured.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So Shadow is how old?....maybe 5 weeks? if it's eating food? Has Thistle had a litter before? If so, this would be a normal reaction for an unspayed female to "mother" Shadow. Even the fact that she is unspayed could contribute to her motherly actions. It would be hard to determined whether kitty is being "abused" or not, without actually seeing a video. Often cats look like they're hurting another when they drag them around by the scruff of their neck but they're not. I wouldn't punish Thistle by tossing her in the bathroom. You don't want to give her a reason to be mean and take it out on the kitten. This protective behavior will stop when you get Thistle spayed and you should do so as soon as possible.


----------



## Brendon123 (May 10, 2011)

Actually, Thistle has never been bred and hasn't had any babies, which is confusing me. I've never known of a cat to "adopt" another. Is this genuine feline instinct, or is Thistle jealous? I've been raining love all over both of them. 

I guess I may be overreacting, as I've never seen a cat actually mother it's children, but it came as a bit of a shock to see Thistle dragging her all over the house. Should I let this continue?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I would say that it's fairly normal. You've said the kitten is young, and your female isn't spayed and hasn't been bred.

Unfortunately since she hasn't been bred (not that I am AT ALL suggesting doing so) her mothering instinct has been frustrated. Her body says to make kittens and mother them but she hasn't been able to do so. Now, with one kitten only, her focus is entirely on this kitten. All that pent up mothering was bound to come into play.

As far as the kitten, eye color can help telling it's age when they're young. If the eyes are dark blue and kindof unfocused the kitten will be under 6 weeks. At 6 weeks the eyes begin to change color, and the color will be set around 8-9 weeks.
Another good tip is their ears. The cartilage doesn't harden in most kittens until they are around 7-8 weeks. So if the tips are soft and kindof floppy when the kitten isn't playing/hunting/engaged in something fun then it's likely under 7 weeks.

I would allow them to continue the behavior, but pay close attention. If you have to leave put the kitten in the bathroom with a litterbox, food, and water. Check the kitten's neck and shoulders regularly. If you see scratches or scabs then get worried. Otherwise I'd let them be. Your female will help teach the baby good kitty manner if she adopts it!

...I just thought of something else. Keep a close eye on your female, and don't let the kitten 'nurse' from her. That kind of stimulation could cause your female's milk to come in. With only one kitten who's already of weaning age that would just be unpleasant for your girl.

I would also get her spayed ASAP. Good luck with them, and we would love to see pictures of both!


----------

